# Cause I know you girls will give me your honest opinions



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

So I recently cut 12" off of my hair.  I am debating on growing it back out and I keep getting mixed reviews from my friends and family.... Please give me your honest opinions and keep in mind my hair is naturally curly. Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am confused on what to do!?!?!

Before: (curly)











After: (curly)
hahaha with my new braces...ugggh










Before: (straight)









After: (straight)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 29, 2006)

*Since you look WONDERFUL in BOTH short hair, AND long hair, I'd tell ya' to go w/ what YOU want! (I know, some advice I give, huh??





 )...Seriously...you look *great* either way...If one or the other didn't look as good, I'd tell ya...But honestly..you're one of the lucky ones that looks gorgeous long or short; so I guess it's up to YOU which one you prefer.  Take maintainance, etc. into consideration when making your decision.8) *


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2006)

holy crap you have gorgeous hair.
and I totally agree with the above ^.^


----------



## Cyn (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd grow it out, but I'd try some long layers so you have more shape to your hair, plus it will give it some oomph when you straighten it out.

You are lucky that you can pull off both looks, you really do have gorgeous hair.


----------



## Ambi (Jul 29, 2006)

I LOVE the long straight hair on you!


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you ladies... I may just grow it out to a medium length.  Its actually more work short than it is long.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

I prefer long hair in general compared to short, but you look fabulous whether your hair is short or long!  But if I had to choose, I'd have to say that I like the long hair on you =] In the end you should go with what you like.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 29, 2006)

you look beautiful with both looks ur rockin the short hair and the long hair do what makes u happy


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 30, 2006)

Both look really good but the short looks wonderful.  Your hair looks healthier and softer and I'm sure that it's more managable.  My vote is for short


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

You have perfect hair either way...I hate you (just kidding of course...you're gorgeous!)


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

I must reiterate what the previous posters said, your hair is just lovely either way. Your first pic is so Carrie Bradshaw  I adore the long curls


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 30, 2006)

grow it out!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh wow...you look great in all those pics!!

I have serious curls too....and I fight with them all the time.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_I prefer long hair in general compared to short, but you look fabulous whether your hair is short or long!  But if I had to choose, I'd have to say that I like the long hair on you =] In the end you should go with what you like._

 

i agree totally!!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 2, 2006)

Both lengths are amazing! Short is so cute and spunky though!


----------



## User34 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the short hair  more when it is straight..and the curly looks great both ways =)


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Honestly, I prefer it longer! Long and straight is the best combo out of those, in my opinion.

But that's not to say short hair looks bad on you.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 2, 2006)

Medium with layers, and straitened is way hot.


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 2, 2006)

i totally understand your problem deciding cause i chopped my hair off 2 years ago, and although everyone else loved it, i wanted to grow it out again. now that its super long again, im bored with it and miss the ease of short hair! my hair is curly too, and that helps b/c you get more versatility with any length. good luck!! : )


----------



## CherryFabulous (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank ya ladies!! I still dunno what to do... eeek I missed my last trim, that is a miracle seeing as I am a every 6 weeks on the dot kinda gal (long or straight)


----------



## kimmy (Aug 4, 2006)

you're one of those _extremely_ lucky people who can pull off any kind of hair, long and curly or short and straight...i can't really say which looks better because you look beautiful with all those styles/lengths


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 7, 2006)

the short straight is my fave, but i like the long curly better then the short curly...


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 10, 2006)

omg LONGGGGG


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 11, 2006)

you look great with both! *jealous* i do have to say that i love the side swept bang look on you. so if you do grow it out, maybe try layers?


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok....I keep coming back to the 6th pic (second one under Before: straight), and I love the MU!!!

Any chance you remember what you used?  Did you only use eyeliner around half your eyes?  I love it!!

sorry...didn't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## MAC BABY (Aug 13, 2006)

i like your hair short and straight. when its curly and short it kinda looks like your hair is connected to your head.


----------



## Naffy (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh wow, you're gorgeous.
I'm sorta kinda really envious you look beautiful with short and long hair.
And oh man, that good with curly and straight.
Honestly, unless you go bald and dye your scalp, you'd look great with anything.
:]
Go with what makes you happy.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL we have the same type of hair!  Yours is naturally curly, right?  Don't straighten it...don't fight the curls!  Love what God gave ya!  It's beautiful IMO and I probably preferred it longer.  But i can't talk because I cut mine off a year ago and I'm sort of regretting it now... everyone says "oh it's so "cute"... but I didn't want the "cute" look, I wanted the "hot" look!  know what I mean?  Anyway, your hair looks healthy and you have a beautiful face so you can pull off just about any look!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 25, 2006)

Ooops one more comment... about the short curly look, you may want to shake your fingers through your hair to give it some more fluff so it's not so close to your head (like another person said).. give it some volume.

Love it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 27, 2006)

Grow it out, I love the short straight but not so keen on short curly but I love both curly and straight when your hair is long.


----------



## CherryFabulous (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Ok....I keep coming back to the 6th pic (second one under Before: straight), and I love the MU!!!

Any chance you remember what you used?  Did you only use eyeliner around half your eyes?  I love it!!

sorry...didn't mean to hijack your thread!_

 

I honestly dont remember.  Sorry


----------



## CherryFabulous (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlyqmishee* 
_Ooops one more comment... about the short curly look, you may want to shake your fingers through your hair to give it some more fluff so it's not so close to your head (like another person said).. give it some volume.

Love it!_

 

Now that its longer it looks better curly, but when I took those curly pics my hair was a super short bob, so the curls had no where to go! hahaha


----------



## crashandburn (Sep 1, 2006)

Keep it long. You look so lovely with long straight hair and cute with long curly hair.


----------

